# Saving a weeded heat transfer vinyl design to press later?



## rapmoney1

Hi, I want to cut and weed my t shirt vinyl designs and save them until somebody want to buy that design. I can run my business easier that way. I received samples from companies before I actually purchased my cutter and heat transfer vinyl, and they sent me some already cut and weeded designs to press. They had the designs sticking to some sort of paper that I just easily peeled away. Do anybody know what type of paper is it they use? Or any other suggestions?


----------



## Cindylou

Just use wax paper...it's cheap and does the job


----------



## scuba_steve2699

wax paper works well.


----------



## suzamac

Just remember that as long as you have the transfers all facing in the same direction, even if you don't use any paper, when you pull the designs apart, the stickiness is only the carrier adhering to the top of the neighboring transfer and your vinyl is fine...*to repeat, as long as you have the transfers facing in the same direction*


----------



## valleyboy_1

Where can you buy wax paper? like locally? Do they sale them at Krogers? it's a supermarket here, it maybe called something different where you guys stay


----------



## 4 the Team

valleyboy_1 said:


> Where can you buy wax paper? like locally? Do they sale them at Krogers? it's a supermarket here, it maybe called something different where you guys stay


Yes, it should be in the isle with aluminum foil, saran wrap, and baggies. If it isn't big enough you could try butchers paper but you need to make sure the waxy side is facing the sticky side of the carrier.


----------



## Zarazua

The thing that I've done in the past is use sheet protectors. Just tear them apart and stick the vinyl to it and it will peel off easy next time you have to use it. Hope this helps!


----------



## valleyboy_1

Where do you buy sheet protectors?


----------



## Zarazua

You can get them just about anywhere - WalMart is probably the least expensive. You can also go to Office Depot, or any other office supply store and they will carry them.


----------



## Blue92

Wax paper or parchment sheets used for baking. We use parchment.

Don't try stacking weeded designs cut with Easy Weed without a separator parchment or wax paper. The backing is sticky enough you will have issues. Been there, done that.


----------



## winkingpirate

I use parchment paper and it works great. I cut a bunch of sheets from a roll (bought at Costco) and I use them to separate pieces that I keep in legal manila folders. I often wind up cutting an extra of a design just to fully use a length of material.


----------

